# Hi :-) New here and new to kittys



## Mom2Abby&Beth (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi  I'm Kristy, wife to a great husband and homeschooling mom to three girls.

I wasn't allowed to have cats growing up because my brother was highly allergic to them but my best friend had 2 and I loved them very much. I also had many close friends whose cats I loved. I have always wanted cats and just last night we adopted two rescue kittens.... Abby and Beth. We are so very excited! We also have a Boston puppy named Kaylee. I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Kristy!

Your kitties are adorable - can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!

Looking forward to some pics of your kitties!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! Are those your little kitties in your avatar?


----------



## Mom2Abby&Beth (Jul 2, 2008)

Leazie said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Are those your little kitties in your avatar?


Yep... they are so sweet except with my Boston. I'm still trying to figure out how to get them to get along together. my boston thinks they're awesome but they dont think the same about her.

Here's another picture of them


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Glad you're here!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

We need bigger and more pictures of them in Meet My Kitty. They are so cute!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Hey there! cute kitties  What part of Texas do you hail from?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello!


----------



## Mom2Abby&Beth (Jul 2, 2008)

nerilka said:


> Hey there! cute kitties  What part of Texas do you hail from?


  We're in Spring, Texas.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Are those actual tiaras on your kitties? That's hysterical.


----------



## Mom2Abby&Beth (Jul 2, 2008)

October said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Are those actual tiaras on your kitties? That's hysterical.


Thank you lol No they're not. I did that on a new picture program I have. I just didn't know I had made the pic that small. I'm a little computer retarded. lol

There's no way Abby or Beth would let me go there. lol Although I would prob try hahaha


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, such sweet kitties! Welcome!


----------

